
Ask HN: Career guidance - mastershifu
Hi All, 
I have started my professional career as a Full stack developer a year ago after my undergrad. I am working in a pretty good company with decent pay. But I am confused with long term plans in my career. I am a person with no specific domain interests and I like to read&#x2F;try everything tech (ops&#x2F;backend&#x2F;frontend). I can&#x27;t decide whether I want to do Masters in any specific domain or switch my stack as a change or keep my current stack going and learn it better. As of now I am following third option, to know my current stack better. I have been attending local meetups&#x2F;conferences for the same. I try to take out some time after my job, but I don&#x27;t see myself being good at managing that and regret it. 
I am happy to hear any general advice or your experience.
Thanks.
======
jstewartmobile
Make a product. Retain as much ownership in it as possible. If it fails, make
another one. Rinse and repeat until the product(s) make enough money for you
to live on.

It doesn't even have to be a tech product...

~~~
mastershifu
That is a good advice. Thanks.

